# New and need advice...



## Hendu3270 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum (didn't even realize there was a "slingshot forum" out there. Some really nice ones here.

On to the point. My sons elementary school is having their yearly fundraiser (carnival) and I've been asked to make an Angry Birds game as one of the booths. My wife has already purchaed the various birds and pigs (all plush style), and has a line on the small boxes to use. It's up to me to build the actual slingshot for the game. My concern at this point is what to use for the energy, (bands, tubes, etc). Obviously this will see some heavy use by multiple kids of different ages for a few hours, (most of which won't care if this things breaks). My question is what would be the best choice for bands or tubes that will stand up to the use with the least chance of breaking. The booth is sort of a bust if the slingshot breaks halfway through the carnival. The birds that will be shot through this are slightly larger than softball size and I'm envisioning the device having uprights that are about 12" apart if that helps and will mounted in the ground. Thanks for any advice.

Chris


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I suggest a ring shooter with several sets of replacement bands. With that setup, if the bands break, you can be back up and running in seconds.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alliance 107s or Sparco 107s are very cheap and readily available. They will have plenty of power for your application. And they will last a very long time. Appropriate band sets will be dead easy to make up ahead of time. As suggested, using a ring shooter and pre-made band sets will make it very simple to do a quick change in the event of a breakage.

Cut appropriate pouches from whatever material you decide to use. For each band, use one cut rubber band. Attach a band to each side of the pouch. Make a loop about one inch long at the other end of each band ... just double the band back on itself and tie it on itself like you tied it to the pouch. Then you can just slip the loops into the rings on the slingshot and you are ready to go. Experiment a bit ahead of time to determine the length of the bands that you want, as you may need to trim the rubber bands to length before making the loops at the end.

Be sure to have safety glasses for the kids and their parents ... and for yourself.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 6, 2012)

sounds like rings are the way to go incase of a band faliure. I need to reasearch that for some pics. (I'm very visual lol). Also need to search "construction" methods so I tie this all together properly. Never heard of Alliance 107 or Sparco 107...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

107s are just big rubber bands:

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25075/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328550918&sr=8-2

http://www.officedepot.ca/Rubber-Bands/Sparco-Pure-Rubber-Bands-2507504.asp

There is a lot of information on this site about attaching bands to pouches. Just use to search function. Here is one place:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13218-band-to-pouch-tying-pictorial/

As for making a ring shooter, here are some photos:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13595-two-new-ringshooters/page__hl__%2Bring+%2Bshooter__fromsearch__1

I am sure Henry can help you out with your questions.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Have several slingshots ready to go. This way your not repairing in a hurry. Tree forks are free! The traditional look will be recognized and appreciated.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> ... The traditional look will be recognized and appreciated.


Good point


----------



## Hendu3270 (Feb 6, 2012)

Update on the Angry Birds slingshot. The carnival was this past Saturday and I was stressing over having enough backup pouch and band assemblies. As it turns out, the firstg never broke or needed replacing. There were a few hundred people at the carnival and the booth saw constant action. A couple of pictures of it in action are shown below.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> Alliance 107s or Sparco 107s are very cheap and readily available. They will have plenty of power for your application. And they will last a very long time. Appropriate band sets will be dead easy to make up ahead of time. As suggested, using a ring shooter and pre-made band sets will make it very simple to do a quick change in the event of a breakage.
> 
> Cut appropriate pouches from whatever material you decide to use. For each band, use one cut rubber band. Attach a band to each side of the pouch. Make a loop about one inch long at the other end of each band ... just double the band back on itself and tie it on itself like you tied it to the pouch. Then you can just slip the loops into the rings on the slingshot and you are ready to go. Experiment a bit ahead of time to determine the length of the bands that you want, as you may need to trim the rubber bands to length before making the loops at the end.
> 
> ...


I think that you'd be better off with Charles' advice. It's much easier to control the power of the SS using office bands vs bands or tubes. These are Elementary School kids so you could probably use a very light chain to pay the game.

Plus you can pick them up at Office Max or Office Depot. $10 will get you a one pound bag.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess it is true. "Everything is bigger in Texas." Thats a BIG fork!!!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

That's a brilliant set-up, my kids would love something like that in the garden!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats awesome ! it even looks proportioned .


----------

